# Is this usual during teething?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My two went through phases when they were hungry, and phases when they were not particularly hungry, as pups. One thing I would consider is the effect of kibble on a sore mouth - often softening hard food with warm water or salt-free broth can make a huge difference, as can changing to a soft canned or pouch food or a few months.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I went through the same thing & found out also that her food was too hard to chew as her mouth was tender from teething.... also found out that smaller kibble & softer foods helped ! Now at 11months it's just preference, and of course she loves her raw chicken wings over kibble!(She gets both)


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

The funny thing is that he prefers the big kibble... I also have Ziwipeak, which is dehydrated and like jerky, and he still prefers his Orijen. Seems to like it a lot; I also give him some cooked and raw, anyway.
I'm not worried, he is healthy, but having a "timetable" is a nightmare. Yesterday, at 8 in the morning, he was hungry and ate the kibble in seconds. Today I offered him the same kibble at the same time and he didn't touch it. I retired it after some minutes, and finally ate it at lunch. 
At 5 months, is it still a bit early for two meals a day? The truth is that, although I offer him three meals, he usually just eats two of them.


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Max is also 5 mo. and he's on 2 meals a day with a snack around 2. For him its working well..without a schedule I needed it for potty training.


----------

